# Coursera - Free online Disaster Preparedness course



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

https://www.coursera.org/course/disasterprep

Not sure how many of you have heard of Coursera, they have a number of free online college courses (not for credit). I just saw one coming up on Disaster preparedness (see link above)

Here is the description:

Aug 26th 2013 (6 weeks long)
Workload: 2-4 hours/week



> *Disaster Preparedness*
> 
> About the Course:
> This course will teach the student how to survive when everything we normally take for granted is gone, when the structures we depend on have failed. We will examine the Disaster Cycle, particularly the Mitigation and Recovery phases. Students will prepare an extensive personal preparedness plan covering such topics as supplies, communication, food and water, shelter, security, and comfort (yes even in survival there can and should be comfort). We also look at preparedness on the institutional and government levels.
> ...


Sounds interesting to me and all their courses are free. You do them online when you have time - there are always videos involved but you can download them and watch them off line, also usually (but not always) online readings too. There are usually weekly quizzes involved also if you want a 'Certificate of Completion' but you don't have to take them if you don't want one.
I've taken 2 really good courses from them so far.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds interesting. Especially seeing how that compares to reading this forum for 6 or 7 years. And those that we know here that do a lot of that stuff they may be teaching.

Maybe we all should take it, and discuss the class work and how we find it relates to realities we've lived through.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Maybe we all should take it, and discuss the class work and how we find it relates to realities we've lived through.


That sounds like a great idea - have a thread running for those taking the course to comment on - Great idea!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I love Coursera...it feeds my need to learn without me having to take out more student loans!

Signing up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so how many will do this? And we can discuss it here?

So, I'm going to sign up, and find the time. It will be very interesting to see how thing relate to our experiences and prepping.

You need to sign up with me, I've not done a class such as this before.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for this site, I will be signing up for it tonight.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am all for learning in all ways...BUT....in these type situations the real world experience trumps.i read the website intro....heres a thought for you...this very forum...from top to bottom is filled with exactly what that course is teaching if you have the ears to hear and the eyes to see.homesteadingtoday is a huge resource for learning and sharing.

another thought....after reading the site said......"Demonstrate critical thinking in awareness, preparation and application of disaster response and management on a personal, local and national level".....

people need what is called dirt time....getting out and doing...i know its not always available to do.but real experience will add to the knowledge of class room type setting.

most people dont know how they will react..including me .. because of lack of dirt time.theres situations i am yet to experience but i have experience a lot of dirt time...from alaska and canada to new mexico.

have you ever had to deal with broken down vehicle miles from help......struck a truck in a mudhole for hours while you dig and winch it out.what about fire building.i struggled with fire building on coastal alaska where it gets 200inches of rain a year....heres a side note....it is the only place and time i ever failed to get a fire...only once...but that could have been a disaster if i had truely needed that fire.i built dozens of fires there but they were hard for sure.i had co workers give up on building a fire often there.

i have been out in the wilds with many different walks of life...often i was shocked at the ones that broke down and had enough and others i thought would fail excelled.we all have buckling points....but the reason for dirt time is to gain experience so we can fail and then next time a situation arises we will handle it better .

experience doesnt mean out in the wilds either...go to a local pond,river etc....and gather sticks and tender and try building a fire.maybe set out to catch a single bluegill and fillet it and cook and see how that goes.

laura zerra that was on naked and afraid...well she got a one way ticket to mexico and got off plane and walked back home...to new hampshire...now that is some serious real world experience dirt time....i would failed that one and got a grey hound bus in texas....lol...maybe.

i encourage everyone taking this course to add in anything in their world along with it...be it out in the wilds..or cooking supper on a newspaper volcano grill on an apartment balcony.it all counts as experience and knowledge in the real time.


next week i will be teaching bushcraft and getting dirt time myself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - you have good points, but with doing the course, several of us will have a topic to discuss here as we do with the Survivor TV shows and such.

And we may learn a few things. 

Many here are aware of most of everything listed for them to teach - and will be fun.

And we may just be an asset to those that are not members here or like forums, or life - and can open eyes of those just starting.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I signed up, I love learning new things, which is what makes HT so great. Thanks everyone! looking forward to the course....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> elkhound - you have good points, but with doing the course, several of us will have a topic to discuss here as we do with the Survivor TV shows and such.
> 
> And we may learn a few things.
> 
> ...


i agree.....but...i just want to encourage folks to add in action in their life while doing this.then this would be a super thread that has the balance of book learning and real world doing.i would love to see what others are trying and doing and learning...be it in wilds,on a balcony,stream side or what ever.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

{and the course may wonder where all these knowledgeable people came frome that they've never seen before  }


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> {and the course may wonder where all these knowledgeable people came frome that they've never seen before  }



yall got a cheat sheet....this forum......ROFLMAO.......:bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in. I have plenty of dirt time in my every day life. Just recently had to figure out how to safely winch a large, downed oak tree off an uneven bank and cut it up safely. But something I love and haven't really seen addressed so much here are the large overviews - the outlines for the mitigation and recovery phases, etc. For some reason my brain likes to have both the dirt time and the book time.

I will go sign up now. I pity the teacher who tries to instruct all of us! I have not noticed a reluctance to speak up with differing opinions here! 

I think I will go for the certificate option. In my previous experience, I remember local LE being completely overwhelmed in the aftermath of our Florida hurricanes and being willing to let anyone who seemed even vaguely trained have more access to their homes than the "regular" citizen. Just one more feather in my oh so intimidating and reassuring "preparedness headdress"! "It's okay, I'm trained. You can let me in..."


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I just went online and checked out the recommended reading books. Apparently they are available for rent or purchase from around $30 to $50. Then I went online and requested them from my public library's interlibrary loan system for free. If I find one of them to be excellent, then I will actually buy my own copy of it.

I am glad that the instructor's background is in emergency nursing. Although I have the basic CPR/first aid training and quite a bit of herbal medicine and personal experience with both people and animals, it will do me good to get a more professional viewpoint. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The suggested reading list from that course information:

*Suggested Readings*

*Strongly recommended:*

_Disaster Preparedness and Management_, Michael Beach, FA Davis 2010

_Deep Survival_, Gonzales, Laurence, Norton, W. W. & Company, Inc., 2004
_Further reading:_

Medical Response to Terrorism, Preparedness and Clinical Practice, Keyes, Daniel MD, MPH, Lippincott Williams & Wilkins, 2005

Disaster Medicine, Hogan, David E., D.O., F.A.C.E.P., Lipincott Williams & Wilkins, 2002


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well, seems the first is hard/spiral bound - no kindle - about $25 or $30

the second is kindle for about $10.

the Deep Survival seems as if it will be a good read, even without the class. Neat.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually first one is available in e-book format (I don't believe this is Kindle, I think its online) and rental too

http://www.chegg.com/textbooks/disa...1749-0803621744?trackid=cf3e77a8&ii=1&om_ss=1


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How does etextbook work? What will it run on? internet basically?

I've not tried one.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Deep Survival is available on half.com -- I just purchased one for $1.10 plus $3.49 shipping.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I signed up for the course. Even though I may not have certain dirt time, I certainly have experience with adversity. Any learning, any coping, helps you with the next time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got the Kindle version of Deep Survival today, and Mom was looking for a new book for her kindle - so she had it loaded, too. But it was about $10.

Looks as if it will be very interesting.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I signed up, looks like this could turn out to be an interesting thread. can't wait to start the course and discussion.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just signed up. It crossed my mind that this might be a way for the gov to find out who are prepper minded. I realized it didn't matter. If they don't have me on their watch lists already they are so incompetent as to not matter.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think the tornadoes and aftermath I did down here, must count as some 'dirt' time in a disaster/emergency. And the 6 days of no electricity. 

Not as major as some, not as minor as others.
And going back over what I was doing after the tornados as Aunt Peg's "assistant", I'm surprised - I didn't realize all I was doing.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I think the tornadoes and aftermath I did down here, must count as some 'dirt' time in a disaster/emergency. And the 6 days of no electricity.
> 
> Not as major as some, not as minor as others.
> And going back over what I was doing after the tornados as Aunt Peg's "assistant", I'm surprised - I didn't realize all I was doing.



you better believe it counts....next time...hopefully there wont be...but ..next time you will react faster and with more umph because of the experience you put under your belt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I see signed up:

jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
(mnn2501 - did you sign up?)
lemonthyme (added due to below post)


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I signed up. This should be fun and hopefully I will learn a few things.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I see signed up:
> 
> (mnn2501 - did you sign up?)


For the course? Yeah I signed up with my gmail address= mnn2300


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So that's 10 of us so far. That should make for some good conversations here. And there, to probably.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ohhh I think I will do it too- our Director encouraged us to take courses thru the website- grant it- I think she meant ones related to IT- but that wasn't specified


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok- I signed up!


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

I've signed up too.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Signed up, too - hope it's a good one. It will be interesting to see what the "officials" think is important and how it relates to real life.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I signed up a few days ago, think it will be fun and a chance to brush up and learn things I either have forgotten or never knew.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> i am all for learning in all ways...BUT....in these type situations the real world experience trumps.i read the website intro....heres a thought for you...this very forum...from top to bottom is filled with exactly what that course is teaching if you have the ears to hear and the eyes to see.homesteadingtoday is a huge resource for learning and sharing.
> 
> another thought....after reading the site said......"Demonstrate critical thinking in awareness, preparation and application of disaster response and management on a personal, local and national level".....
> 
> ...


Elk -if I got naked, folks would be very afraid..lol..


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm starting to feel sorry for the instructor...All these experienced and knowledgeable folks kicking his butt. LOL This should be a really great discussion.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I signed up too. I just don't think I could pass up the opportunity to be in a class with so many of y'all!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Latest list:
jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
mnn2501 
lemonthyme 
Becka03
stickinthemud
Celtichorse
sidepasser
natawamamma

That's 15 of us.
We're going to have all sorts of things to talk about here! :dance: 

(and I do wonder if we should warn the instructor)


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

On one hand, I think it might be nice if Angie would give him a heads up. On the other hand, I don't want to hear someone agree with me, nor do I want to spend the whole time listening to anyone disparage my beliefs. I am taking this course to get another perspective - one that is different from what I already have. So I'm not sure whether it would be a good idea to let him know "where we have come from" or not. Probably best to just play it by ear. 

If things go well without any big declarations, then we can let him know at the end of the classes. If things go poorly, then perhaps Angie might need to drop him a note to let him know a little background about who we are. But for the most part, I'd like to go incognito. I want to learn from him, not force him to learn from me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think we need to tell the instructor, we can learn whatever it is that they teach and discuss its merits or lack of merits here or on the courses forum. I certainly don't want to try to intimidate anyone taking/teaching the course.
I really am hoping to learn new stuff or I wouldn't be wasting my time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you are correct. There may be a lot of online sign ups and we will be part of the crowd.

Also, we may not know each other there due to possible real names there and user names here. I do want to learn, and also measure what is being taught against actual events I may have been thru.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Could someone give a review of the main course book after they've looked it over? I checked, and there isn't a single copy in the state library system. I wouldn't mind a copy if it's good, but I've had bad experiences in the past with instructors who use books they've written themselves.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As a student, I will sit and listen/read. I will wait until asked to spew out my grand knowledge. I've been a student, and I've been a teacher/tutor. I'm sure everyone can learn something.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Limon said:


> Could someone give a review of the main course book after they've looked it over? I checked, and there isn't a single copy in the state library system. I wouldn't mind a copy if it's good, but I've had bad experiences in the past with instructors who use books they've written themselves.


I requested it from my ILL source a couple of days ago. It should be in this week. I'd be glad to take a good look at it and share my thoughts for anyone interested.

I am very stingy when it comes to buying books. First, I have a limited amount of shelf space and what seems like a limitless amount of interests, so a book has to be really good before I am willing to give it space in my home. Secondly, I am on a limited budget so I don't buy things unless I think they can earn their keep. A book has to have lots of practical, applicable knowledge or be an excellent reference to earn its way into my collection.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ovsfarm - that review of the book would be greatly appreciated.

Since it recommended and not required - and is a bit costly if one wanted to buy in via Amazon, etc - we can make informed decisions whether to get it or not.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Do you think a sticky could be made for this subject so it doesn't get lost in all the other posts?

I am going to try to find the book, I prefer paperbacks if it is a book that I plan to use.

BTW - it said recommended readings, not "have to have for the class" readings as well as there is another book under that one..

do we need two books or just need to read both books as background material? Not real clear about that in the course listing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is stuck so we can find it.

And when the class actually starts, we will see if this thread is enough, or if the class itself needs a separate thread.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I got a sticky!
I got a sticky!

:bowtie: :clap:


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't post very much, just lurk, but this sounds like fun and educational at the same time, so I signed up, too. 

Yankee


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Where's the sticky award


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Took a bit of searching and doing but here you can read his book for free, they do not have the Deep survival one though. I will keep trying to find it free also. This is not a download just an e-library site.

http://site.ebrary.com/lib/alltitles/docDetail.action?docID=10422880&p00=disaster%20preparedness%20management%2C%20michael%20beach

ETA: Never mind it will only allow you the read the first to pages of each chapter.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

You can add me to the enrolled folks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Latest list:
jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
mnn2501 
lemonthyme 
Becka03
stickinthemud
Celtichorse
sidepasser
natawamamma
OK Yankee
kkbinco

Up to 17 if I'm counting correctly.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

What the heck. I signed up too! This should be interesting.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't posted in a long time (but lurk often). I couldn't pass this up.:bowtie:


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll sign up, sounds like fun


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Just got my copy of Deep Survival, by Gonzales, from the library. I had a few minutes to scan it rather quickly. I don't think it is a book that I feel compelled to purchase.

I, personally, found the writing style to be a bit too flowery and overwrought for my tastes. It includes sentences like, "He was crumpled and jammed beneath the instrument panel down by the big naked aluminum rudder pedals. He saw sky outside the shattered canopy, a placental overcast from which he'd been born."

Although this is just a cursory report, I do think there will be some good information in the book and that it will be worth reading. However, unless it really picks up from the first few pages and the first 100 or so that I skimmed, it's not one I would buy.

Edited to add more info:

I have more closely read up through chapter 3. Although I still find the flowery, overly dramatic writing that pops up here and there to be annoying, I am starting to get more sucked in by the content. Interesting discussion regarding what causes logic to be suspended and poor decisions made. HTH


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I am a little more than half way through Deep Survival. It is not exactly what I would call an easy read. I have had to read several passages over more than once to understand them. I do like it and am taking notes, would probably read through it again during the class. But still am not planning to buy it.

I was able to get Medical Response to Terrorism: Preparedness and Clinical Practice, from the Further Reading list, from the local university library. The first half would probably only appeal to someone who had good access to medicines and a medical treatment facility. (I expect it would be illegal for a lay person to diagnose or practice any of the techniques outlined in most situations.) The second part deals more with how to set up a treatment area for mass casualties and how to work with all the various agencies involved.

I skimmed the first part, pausing in each section to read about the decontamination procedures. I plan to do a closer read of the second part. I think it could be helpful to understand how triage centers are physically set up and managed. And also to have an idea of how interagency cooperation "should" work.

Other than a few helpful tips here and there, I don't expect to get too much else out of this book, so I won't be purchasing it either. It kind of looks like a textbook for emt's or perhaps nurses so I imagine it is pretty spendy. (Just checked on Amazon - $118 new, $35 used)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Latest list:
jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
mnn2501 
lemonthyme 
Becka03
stickinthemud
Celtichorse
sidepasser
natawamamma
OK Yankee
kkbinco
cnichols
ROSEMAMA
critterluv

This gives us 20.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ovsfarm - thank you so much for telling us about the books and what you're getting out of them.

That will help us make informed decisions.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> I got a sticky!
> I got a sticky!
> :bowtie: :clap:


Well, it's better than a wedgie! 



ovsfarm said:


> Just got my copy of Deep Survival, by Gonzales, from the library. I had a few minutes to scan it rather quickly. I don't think it is a book that I feel compelled to purchase....


I have to agree. This was the one book my local library had, and I've been working through it the last few nights - and work is an accurate term. The material is fascinating, but it's tough getting through the writer's prose. In addition, he jumps around a lot; he'll start talking about a group in one situation, move to other topics and then suddenly go back to the earlier group.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm late to the party, but I'm off to sign up, too. This sounds like fun!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm also underimpressed with "Deep Survival". I purchased mine from half.com for $4.50 total, so I'm not out much. I'm going to wait until closer to the class to order the other via interlibrary loan since I'll only be able to keep it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm planning to sign up too - not sure I can afford all the books though. Is anyone getting the further reading ones?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Rosesandtea said:


> I'm planning to sign up too - not sure I can afford all the books though. Is anyone getting the further reading ones?


Just to clarify, those books are NOT required for the course, they are "Suggested Readings". 

The course itself is completely self contained, meaning anything you need to complete the course will be provided free with the course (ie online readings, recorded lectures, online tests, online forums, etc)


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Just to clarify, those books are NOT required for the course, they are "Suggested Readings".
> 
> The course itself is completely self contained, meaning anything you need to complete the course will be provided free with the course (ie online readings, recorded lectures, online tests, online forums, etc)


Oh! Thanks for that! I've ordered the two mainbooks but may cancel one out of my order. 
Thanks again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm glad to hear the suggested reading is just extra...I was considering buying them, but after seeing the reviews, I think I'll stick with the course materials and my own library. I probably have most of the info in one book or another, as I am addicted to books!

I'm taking the course to learn and have fun discussing it with all of you, but I am also testing myself to see if I will complete on line courses before I sign up to complete my BSN online. At some point, all RNs will be required to have a BSN, although I may well be retired before that happens. 

I have to admit, I've been less than impressed with the BSN grads we've been hiring at work lately. They have NO real-world training, just book learning, and it's a really steep learning curve for them when they hit the floor. I'm much more fond of the ADN grads from our local college. They have spent a lot of time in the hospital getting practical experience throughout the 2 years they spend in nursing school, many of them have worked part time in nursing homes as LPNs during the last 3 quarters of school, and all that time working makes them better nurses than taking statistics and management courses as the BSN grads have done. Okay, hopping off my soapbox now.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

ovsfarm said:


> I was able to get Medical Response to Terrorism: Preparedness and Clinical Practice, from the Further Reading list, from the local university library. The first half would probably only appeal to someone who had good access to medicines and a medical treatment facility. (I expect it would be illegal for a lay person to diagnose or practice any of the techniques outlined in most situations.) The second part deals more with how to set up a treatment area for mass casualties and how to work with all the various agencies involved.


ETA: I finished this book. I don't think it is very practical for my purposes. It focuses pretty specifically on someone working within a hospital or medical facility with access to equipment and meds and the authority to direct those things in a crisis. The first half goes through many different terrorism agents and how to identify, triage, and treat them-but again, doing all this with the services of a well equipped and supplied medical facility to back you, so IMO, not as applicable to the average person. 

The second portion deals more with general things, like how to set up your chain of command and triage, etc. Also quite a lot on the various different agencies' roles and how they are supposed to integrate during an emergency. Again, not very applicable to my situation.

So I would NOT recommend that anyone go out and buy this book unless they work at a medical facility. It is a very clinical read and calls for actions and materials that are well outside the legal jurisdiction of the average person. If you do work in a healthcare setting, then perhaps you could get your employer to spring for the $118 new - $35 used cost of the book!

Does anyone here know the legalities of reading a book and then posting notes that you have taken from the book? If anyone is interested, I might be able to find time to write up my notes from this book online if any of you would find that helpful. They took only about 2/3 of a page, handwritten, so probably less than half a page typed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

ovsfarm said:


> Does anyone here know the legalities of reading a book and then posting notes that you have taken from the book?


Since the notes are yours, you are free to do whatever you want with them. If you have any direct quotes in your notes be sure to reference those.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thinking about it, not sure if I have the time to devote to it.

Interesting website, though, and a couple of other courses that look interesting. 

As someone who went through Hurricane Katrina up close and personal, I do wonder if there is much in the way of the practical day to day stuff of living when one is not injured or in need of medical assistance.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman - I'm curious to compare what they teach with the aftermath of the April 27th 2011 tornadoes here in N. AL. I figure there could be some decent discussions of what should happen, and what did happen.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I hadn't made the connection with your location and that massive tornado outbreak in '11, Angie. I'm sure you have some real life experience as well.

My wife and I had driven through N. AL on our way between central MS and the Lawrenceburg, TN area on numerous occasions when we were looking at land in that area of TN. The last time we went through, it was encouraging to see the rebuilding but were amazed at the destruction still very evident. 

Experience is a wonderful teacher but like you, am a curious to compare it with what's going to be taught. Whether I take the class or not, it should be an interesting discussion here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

with this many of us taking the class, the rest of you sure will have time to put your 2 cents in on the discussion threads. Might even enrich what we take back to the class.

I am looking forward to this as so many of us may be involved and will expand our thinking.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I have some life experience also, from living through floods, ice storms, blizzards, derecho storms, tornados and hurricanes. But what I am hoping to get from the class is more of an overview and outline of the processes needed to prepare and recover. I have a lot of specifics, I'd like more of an overall framework from which to "hang" my specifics to make more sense of them and to be able to generalize out from what I have already experienced to that which may come that I've never seen before. Plus, I'm always open to picking up a few more good, specific ideas.

Even if I pick up half a dozen new ideas, I think it will be worth it. Not that I know it all or anything, but most of the preparedness books that I have read for the last 5 years or so seem to be just a rehash of stuff I have already read or already know from experience. I am looking for fresh perspective.

I have already gotten some new ideas and explanations from the Deep Survival book. I took about 5 pages of notes from that book (I take notes because the act of writing stuff down helps to cement it into my brain). I only got about 2/3 of a page from the Terrorism book.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Me, again. I got the other 2 books from the library.

The Suggested Reading book, Disaster Preparedness and Management, by the class instructor, Michael Beach, is a small book, more of the size I think of as a pocket guide. Approximately 5" x 7.5". It has a plastic spiral binding, 330 pages including the index.

The Table of Contents includes these topics: Triage, Preparedness for the hospital and other institutions, Personal preparedness, Violent weather, Pandemics, Domestic terrorism: Violence in the workplace and schools, Biological agents, Chemical agents, Weapons of mass destruction Explosives.

Looking at the chapter on Pandemics, for example, it starts with a definition and basic description. It lists various pandemic viral agents, both natural and manmade. It goes into factors affecting the emergence of a viral or other pandemic and the phases of how a pandemic proceeds. It covers plans for institutions and government, vaccines. It ends with a list of 18 references you could turn to for more information.

Definitely not as clinical as the Terrorism book listed for Further Reading. I haven't had time to read much of the Beach book, but it looks like a pretty good overview/summary. Not a whole lot from the "take care of yourself" mindset, more along the lines of "you are a government or institutional employee, this is what you need to know to do the most good". Even the one chapter on Personal Preparedness seems to come from the standpoint of getting yourself and your family squared away so you can come to work and do your job. Pretty big emphasis on being alert and aware.

Of all 4 books listed, this is the one I would be most likely to buy. However, I'm not totally sure I would buy this one. In all honesty, it would have to be pretty cheap before I'd get it. I am not fond of the plastic spiral bindings, which in my experience tend to get brittle with age and snap, leaving a pile of messy pages that are difficult to reassemble in a way that allows easy page turning or reading in the future. There may be an alternate binding available.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

And the final book I got from the library, Disaster Medicine by Hogan, was one of the 2 listed in the Further Reading category. It is another textbook looking thing.

On one hand, I really like this book because it ties much of the information directly to examples from specific disasters, so it helps to get a sound, realistic impression of how things go down. What I am not as fond of, is again it seems to be directed more to health care workers or government agency employees and not individuals.

I definitely want to spend some quality time going through this one. I think I will be able to glean a lot of good information from it that will help me make better and more informed choices in disaster situations. For example, if I know how and why hospitals set up triage the way they do, I can be very specific about what the problem is if I have to take someone there for treatment and can "speak the language" and describe the problem in a way that alerts them to how to properly triage the victim based on their level of need. 

I think this book will help me gain a good understanding of the existing system and what to expect from it during a disaster. Keeping in mind, of course, that the system commonly fails in various areas during a disaster.

I may be wrong, but I think students who are looking for the practical details, like "buy X number of flashlights for every 2 members of your family" will be disappointed with this book. That is not the kind of information it provides. But for people like me who are interested in the overall framework, it will probably be helpful, although a tougher, dryer read.

In general, I think all 4 books deal more with information about the health care and governmental systems in place to deal with disasters than with the individual. However, I think that there is value to the individual in knowing what the system will do, or is trying to do. And also, in my small corner of the world, it is likely that I will be the "system" out here. Although I would certainly be working on a much smaller scale (smaller number of people, fewer resources, less authority, etc.) I do think people will turn to those of us who know what to do and I want to be one who knows, not one who doesn't. So I expect that I will learn how to triage, I will learn what to expect as the disaster cycles through its phases and be able to make more knowledgeable decisions based on that. 

Hopefully, this will all be what I wanted, a new perspective that will help me look at disaster in a new way. Not to replace my previous plans, but to help me refine and expand them. Hope these reviews have helped.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for this post! I just signed up also!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Latest list:
jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
mnn2501 
lemonthyme 
Becka03
stickinthemud
Celtichorse
sidepasser
natawamamma
OK Yankee
kkbinco
cnichols
ROSEMAMA
critterluv
manygoatsnmore
Roseandtea
bama


This gives us 23.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I also signed up for the epidemic course in October. I will likely be found in a corner, rocking back and forth sucking my thumb, taking these two courses so close together! Lol

Has anyone else signed up for anything else?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not yet, but I may look at that epidemic course. 
But then again, I've not taken courses in a VERY long time, so this one may hook me into doing them, or scare me off.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, 23 of us already signed up. This should make for some interesting conversations.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I got the spiral bound book today. 

I also got a book on mini-farming. 

I love getting new books. 

I'm looking forward to doing the course, but worried whether I will be able to spend the recommended amount of time.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, finally got on here and will also sign up for the course. Can't hurt to refresh our knowledge and maybe learn a new thing or two! That makes 24 unless I missed someone? Just got finished moving our son out of his house and doing the repairs/cleaning necessary with him. Whew. Now I can get back to living and doing what needs doing around here. This course will be just what I need! Thanks for posting about it! Will get signed up later today.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Latest list:
jessimeedith
Forlane
wdcutrsdaughter
ovsfarm
Maura
Merks
willbuck1
AngieM2
mnn2501 
lemonthyme 
Becka03
stickinthemud
Celtichorse
sidepasser
natawamamma
OK Yankee
kkbinco
cnichols
ROSEMAMA
critterluv
manygoatsnmore
Roseandtea
bama
Jan in CO (if she got signed up)

that's 24 now.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Going to be out on the boat from Sept 5 - the 9th hope I don't miss to much. Will try to connect on my phone when I can.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm just wondering HOW this starts.

If there is an email to the lesson or what.

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just coming to ask the same thing angie


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the course starts tomorrow and I have not received an e=mail yet.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Just saw the sticky today and I just signed up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have not received an email, but I did log in and I think from what it said, the email will come tomorrow. (now today, I guess.)

make sure to check your junk mail if it's not come by the time you think it should have.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

No word from Coursera yet. Maybe I'm just too impatient!

ETA: Got the email for the first class.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Got my email welcoming me to the course. Can't check it out now though


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've started a thread about who has their course email.

I'll have to stickie it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...3978-disaster-preparedness-course-wk-1-a.html

the week one thread I put up and have stickied


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I signed up,have learned several things I wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I decided to unenroll. I am having work done in the house next week (new kitchen) and starting back homeschooling this week, plus continual work on the house in order to get it ready to sell so I decided I should not do it now. I hope everyone enjoys it though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm still considering it as, things here, and in real life are taking a lot more time than they use to.

But, I'll go watch the video's and see what I think.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

It's ba-a-ack. The Coursera disaster preparedness course is being offered again, starting next Monday 1/27/2014.
https://www.coursera.org/course/disasterprep
I signed up again.


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay was gonna do the last one but missed it!


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

I hope more people will try again now that the season isn't so busy. Take what you will & don't get stressed--it's free! Creating a "personal prep plan" (with a few generalizations & mumbles to preserve opsec) helped open my eyes to holes in my preps. The class forum was very interesting. And the threads about it here on HT too. Plenty of tips, ideas, food for thought. It will be interesting to see what if any changes have been made to the course.


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am destined to not do this class. Last time I went into early labor and was in the hospital for two weeks. They didn't have internet in rooms. Now I'm home baby is occupying herself a couple times a day and the internet service is down. All I have is my phone and I can't get to the required reading or lecture on it


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it too late to sign up for this


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

You can still sign up:
https://www.coursera.org/course/disasterprep


----------

